# Big problem depotting my MAC blushes



## doll.face (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never, ever had a problem depotting eyeshadows but I'm having a huge problem with my blushes!

I use cuticle cutters to pop it out of the pan and it is NOT working. The process is cracking my blushes! I've already cracked TWO. I'm so upset. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. My eyeshadows pop out so easily but not these blushes. Help, anyone?


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

I always use the heat method to depot.  I have never broken an eye shadow or blush using this method: YouTube - How To: Depotting

Before trying that method I used a few non-heat methods and it resulted in a few broken eye shadows.  So I understand your frustration and I hope you figure something out


----------



## foomph (Sep 13, 2008)

SAME thing happened to me!  And I cracked mine so badly I had to crush them and re-press them!  Grrrrrrrrrrrr!  After ruining 2, I only bought pro-palette ones.  But I would suggest the heat method as well-I haven't ruined any using that one.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 13, 2008)

i used my flat iron.the only problem i encountered was with my cream blush... i forgot about the fact that it would melt and made a bit of a mess


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey! I use the flat iron method and use tweezers to hold the plastic piece(and flip it over) and then I use a knife to push on the underneath of the plastic and to push the metal pan out. I depotted 4 blushes doing it this way and they're all fine. I usually put a washcloth under so when the blush pan comes out that's what it hits. Hopefully this makes sense! Good luck!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 13, 2008)

I use the flat iron method, and I've never had any problems depotting blush.
I do it exactly like I would my eyeshadows, and no casualties yet.
Are you using something to loosen the glue (like heat or rubbing alcohol)? If not, you might want to. I would imagine trying to pry the pan out without loosening the glue would cause the blush to crack.


----------



## doll.face (Sep 13, 2008)

No no ladies! I'm having no problem getting my blush out of the actual pan. I'm having trouble taking the pan out of the pot!

With my e/s I'm usually just able to push it in the little "thing", twist, and it pops out. I could not get the blush out doing this! It started to crack my blush! I saw a video that said it's best to put it in the corner. I tried that and it worked better but I still had to apply A LOT of force to get it out.


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 13, 2008)

i have the same problem as you. and i know what you're talking about. my fleur power blush got a huge chunk taken out of it as i was trying to pry it out. with sunbasque i had no problem. i didnt even have a problem with my cream blush but then could not depot it all the way b/c the heat melted it! anyways, i dont know what we can do to help from cracking again in the future. after i cracked fleur power a bit, i was just more careful when putting pressure on sunbasque.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

you have to heat the blushers up a little more because they have more glue on the pot/pan that needs to be melted.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_No no ladies! I'm having no problem getting my blush out of the actual pan. I'm having trouble taking the pan out of the pot!

With my e/s I'm usually just able to push it in the little "thing", twist, and it pops out. I could not get the blush out doing this! It started to crack my blush! I saw a video that said it's best to put it in the corner. I tried that and it worked better but I still had to apply A LOT of force to get it out._

 
Ooooh I get what you mean now!
I have found that the blushes are harder to pop out of the pot, but I just have to use a little more effort to get them out. I just slide my knife under the little lip, and pop it out like I do the eyeshadows.
I still haven't had any crack though.


----------



## Meryl (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_No no ladies! I'm having no problem getting my blush out of the actual pan. I'm having trouble taking the pan out of the pot!

With my e/s I'm usually just able to push it in the little "thing", twist, and it pops out. I could not get the blush out doing this! It started to crack my blush! I saw a video that said it's best to put it in the corner. I tried that and it worked better but I still had to apply A LOT of force to get it out._

 
I know exactly what you're talking about.  The blush doesn't pop out of the pan as easily as the shadows.  I use a knife, one that I don't care about... it takes a bit of fiddling.  Finally I find a spot that will take the blade.

The shadows are so easy, we expect the blushes to be the same.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_No no ladies! I'm having no problem getting my blush out of the actual pan. I'm having trouble taking the pan out of the pot!

With my e/s I'm usually just able to push it in the little "thing", twist, and it pops out. I could not get the blush out doing this! It started to crack my blush! I saw a video that said it's best to put it in the corner. I tried that and it worked better but I still had to apply A LOT of force to get it out._

 
with shadows you can just put it in the groove and twist and bit and it pops right out.  but with the blushes you gotta work a bit more.

what you need to do is to take tweezers or a knife and put it in the groove in the front.  then, slowly move it under around the pot under the lip.  when you get to the 3 or 9 oclock position under the lip, it'll pop right out! just don't twist the knife or tweezer.  that's what causing the cracking.


----------



## JediFarfy (Sep 15, 2008)

I had the hardest time too! My poor Style blush will never be the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My method: a parring knife. It took some work, but once it's under the plastic pan, I twisted a little and pushed. It eventually popped. Be carefuly not to stab yourself. Keep the knife pointed INTO the lower pot the whole time.

Good luck!

JF


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, I haven't depotted any blushes yet, but its starting to sound dangerous.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Wow, I haven't depotted any blushes yet, but its starting to sound dangerous._

 
you just have to be more careful with the blushes, that's all.  definately research different ways to depot them, and ALWAYS start with a perm item.  that way if it breaks, you can replace it.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 15, 2008)

oops.  double post.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you just have to be more careful with the blushes, that's all. definately research different ways to depot them, and ALWAYS start with a perm item. that way if it breaks, you can replace it._

 
Thanks, I've been wanting to depot them for a while but have been afraid to take the plunge, i've got an empty pallet now that I'll start to fill. Good tip on using the permanent ones first, I probably wouldn't have thought of doing that.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 15, 2008)

What I've used to take mine out (with one casualty..thankfully it wasn't THAT bad and it was a permanent item)..I don't know what they're called, but they look like scissors but they're like piers (scissors top, pliers bottom).  They lock at the top, and I use that to pull them out.  I haven't had ANY lucky prying..I have to pull them.


----------



## stickles (Sep 16, 2008)

I use Erine's method of working the knife tip around the edge of the pot from 6 oclock toward the 3 oclock position, and by the time I hit 3:30 or so it always pops out like a charm for me without the need to twist!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I use Erine's method of working the knife tip around the edge of the pot from 6 oclock toward the 3 oclock position, and by the time I hit 3:30 or so it always pops out like a charm for me without the need to twist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep yep, works like a charm!

it makes a loud "POP" sound, so don't be alarmed.


----------



## mufiend (Sep 19, 2008)

I cracked one of my blushes when I got too eager and felt like the pan was going to lift out of the pot when I stuck the tip of the knife in the 6 o'clock position - I think it curves the pan, causing the cracking. So I do like Ernie and Stickles, except I try to get the length of the knife under the pan as I slip more of it towards the 3 o'clock position and then it pops right out.


----------

